# NGD: IT finally came in. M80M content



## Stompmeister (Sep 10, 2013)

HNG. *Sploosh* *squirt* *farting*.

Enough said.















'

In all seriousness though, this thing fockin SLAYS. The near 30" scale length doesnt even feel all that large and i can still comfortably do bends on the higher strings and larger chords, (though they are the tiniest bit more tricky). That being said, you definitely notice the scale length where is matters- the tension. It came set up perfectly out of the box and the action + intonation was bang on. The neck was actually a bit chunkier than i was expecting, but it feels mad. 

Ill get some soundclips later and put em up.

Also, I think my body is one piece 

cheers fellas.


----------



## Seventary (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats, man !! Looks good !


----------



## Malkav (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats dude that looks stellar and you got some great graining on your one!

These M80Ms really look like Ibanez has hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 10, 2013)

the picture at the top of this thread alone deserves a thank.


----------



## 80H (Sep 10, 2013)

bro you better send that back, they forgot one of the pickups


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 10, 2013)

Excellent! Congrats!!


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish they only ha one volume knob. Anyway, looks amazing!


----------



## Seventary (Sep 10, 2013)

Xykhron said:


> I wish they only ha one volume knob. Anyway, looks amazing!



Is'nt the second knob a tone pot ???


----------



## Erazoender (Sep 10, 2013)

^ I presume they meant just one knob.

Irrelevant, the M80M is an absolute beastly looking guitar, HNGD


----------



## Pyrocario (Sep 10, 2013)

Sick. Glad to see you have it!

HNGD!


----------



## sojorel (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha, good stuff bro. Hope you love it heaps.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2013)

My GAS for these is so intense that whenever someone gets one and posts about it here, my heart skips a beat because I fear for a second that they'll run out of them 

Congrats man, I really want one of these! Gotta sell some axes first though!

edit: I'm guessing we'll start seeing threads on ebonizing the rosewood boards on these by staining them black just like the LACS RG8's that Mshuggah play.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 10, 2013)

Holy shit this looks incredible!!!! Where did you get it from?

Almost makes me want to not respond to my luthier and buy one of these


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Holy shit this looks incredible!!!! Where did you get it from?
> 
> Almost makes me want to not respond to my luthier and buy one of these



GET BOTH


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 10, 2013)

So happy to see them using 1 piece bodies! Very nice!


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 10, 2013)

Erazoender said:


> ^ I presume they meant just one knob.


That's right!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 10, 2013)

That grain looks awesome ! Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2013)

Xykhron said:


> That's right!



replace tone pot with series/parallell switch. Success.


----------



## AVH (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats man! 



MF_Kitten said:


> edit: I'm guessing we'll start seeing threads on ebonizing the rosewood boards on these by staining them black just like the LACS RG8's that Mshuggah play.



I wouldn't permanently mod any first-run batch guitars based on principle alone, but that's just me. If you want it a bit darker in a non-permanent way, just give it good dose of lemon/bore/mineral oil (but don't overdo it too often). Staining the board looks good...for a while. Eventually it _will_ start to wear through and start to look patchy and obvious - forever needing a redo over and over again to maintain the look.


----------



## AVH (Sep 10, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> replace tone pot with series/parallell switch. Success.



Better yet, have both - replace with 500k p/p.  I'm going to do this with my proto.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh man.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 10, 2013)

Stompmeister said:


> The neck was actually a bit chunkier than i was expecting, but it feels mad.



The neck on the M8M is chunkier than your average Ibby 8-string, makes sense they'd use the same profile on this one. These guitars seem to be a fantastic value, good job


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh my, great thread to wake up to.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2013)

AVH said:


> Better yet, have both - replace with 500k p/p.  I'm going to do this with my proto.



Now you have me intrigued... What does that mean, and how?


----------



## larry (Sep 10, 2013)

congrats op, hngd  



AVH said:


> Better yet, have both - replace with 500k p/p.  I'm going to do this with my proto.



cool!! I hope you make a tutorial vid/thread. I want to replace my volume pot with a push/pull that bypasses both pots when in the 'pushed' position.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 10, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Now you have me intrigued... What does that mean, and how?



Push/Pull pot for coil-tapping.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 10, 2013)

Excellent! HNGD and may the Thord be with you


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 10, 2013)

anyone else gawking at that wood?

mad pretty.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice guitar. I second the push/pull upgrade. It is super easy to do. 

Order this:
PDB183-GTR01-504A2 Bourns | Mouser
It's a high quality part. I have them in my guitars.


----------



## AVH (Sep 10, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Now you have me intrigued... What does that mean, and how?



Krucifixtion got it. I actually prefer push/push - it makes for even faster action while playing, as you just have to give it a quick tap instead of actually having to grab the the knob and pull up. And of course you can do just a normal, straight ahead coil tap (and the M8 sounds really good as a single-coil too), but i prefer wiring it as series/parallel instead for a bit quieter operation that still sounds very close to SC mode. The capacitor still functions as normal in both modes.



larry said:


> congrats op, hngd
> cool!! I hope you make a tutorial vid/thread. I want to replace my volume pot with a push/pull that bypasses both pots when in the 'pushed' position.



I'm going to do that as soon as I get back set up again, as I just moved back to Toronto and my stuff is still in transit on a boat. When I can afford it, I'm going to grab a GoPro with a head-mount and intend to do some POV repair and setup vids for my website. 



7stg said:


> Nice guitar. I second the push/pull upgrade. It is super easy to do.
> 
> Order this:
> PDB183-GTR01-504A2 Bourns | Mouser
> It's a high quality part. I have them in my guitars.



Bourns make great products


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2013)

Right, of course, push/push pot! I honestly think I'd prefer a push/pull to be sure there's never any mistake. You know exactly what it's set to, and it's hard to accidentally pull it up.

I'm a fan of absolute things like that. I'd rather have a switch and no tone pot, just so it would get used. I never use tone pots.

I might actually look into a high pass filter tone pot rather than a low pass one... That could be handy at band practice, running through an amp with nothing else in the signal chain. Maybe have it activated with a push/pull too?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 11, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Right, of course, push/push pot! I honestly think I'd prefer a push/pull to be sure there's never any mistake. You know exactly what it's set to, and it's hard to accidentally pull it up.
> 
> I'm a fan of absolute things like that. I'd rather have a switch and no tone pot, just so it would get used. I never use tone pots.
> 
> I might actually look into a high pass filter tone pot rather than a low pass one... That could be handy at band practice, running through an amp with nothing else in the signal chain. Maybe have it activated with a push/pull too?



I do see your point, but I think even with a push/push it would noticeably stick up when engaged. I never use tone pots either, a killswitch is much more fun lol.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 13, 2013)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> I do see your point, but I think even with a push/push it would noticeably stick up when engaged. I never use tone pots either, a killswitch is much more fun lol.



On my OAF 8 and 7 strings I am going for a single volume, 3-way switch, and series/parallell switch, nothing else. It's just the perfect setup for my taste 

I still don't feel entirely secure about a push/push switch for live use, but I would totally be OK with one for studio use. Unfortunately I don't have the luxury of separate guitars for different purposes, so I go for security first. I'd hate to smack into the push/push on stage and have my guitar suddenly sound like a thin clicky mess in the middle of a song, and not hear it on stage. I've had several control-related problems like that on stage. Also, my tone knob fell off in the middle of a song once. Cheap-ass RG170DX with the worst kind of pots!

My main problem with controls is usually just the volume knob being too close to my pinky, and the volume getting lower and lower throughout the song 

I'll probably just leave the M80M stock, as the other 8 string will do most of that stuff anyway.


----------



## TTWC Ben (Sep 13, 2013)

I need one of these in my life. What's the tension like on the higher strings?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 13, 2013)

TTWC Ben said:


> I need one of these in my life. What's the tension like on the higher strings?



From my experience with the Agile Intrepid Pro with the 30" scale length, it's definitely tighter. It's not tighter than I've seen people play on their strats and stuff, like blues guys with heavy strings, but because of the strings being thin they'll probably also snap easier than thicker strings on a shorter scale length. I'm going to try out a .008 for the high string myself to see how that'll work out.


----------



## clintsal (Sep 13, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> My main problem with controls is usually just the volume knob being too close to my pinky, and the volume getting lower and lower throughout the song :



I have this problem too; what i do to cure it is grab those felt washers (like the ones between your strap buttons and the guitar itself) from a hardware store and fit them over the vol pot shaft between the knob and the nut. You can then adjust how much friction there will be when you turn the knob by changing the amount of downwards pressure you apply when tightening the knob back on. Works like a 25 cent charm!!

Also OP, love that thing and i want one!


----------



## Repsak (Sep 13, 2013)

Siick. Hngd


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Sep 15, 2013)

HNGD, that's filthy, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Grandma (Sep 18, 2013)

Gorgeous! So neat and tidy. The lighting is awesome in those pictures. Congrats and happy practicing!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Sep 20, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> I'm a fan of absolute things like that. I'd rather have a switch and no tone pot, just so it would get used. I never use tone pots.



Reading this got me to thinking about getting rid of the tone pot and putting a toggle in its place - to emulate two different positions of the tone control ie. your favourite position for regular bridge pickup duty and a rolled off one for more of a neck pickup vibe.

First I have to find a way to acquire one of the damn things though.

Any idea whether this is likely to be a limited run, or do Ibanez usually continue models like this for a while?


----------



## Stompmeister (Sep 28, 2013)

Sound clip 

Everything is the M80M. Enjoy, feel free to ask any questions."

https://soundcloud.com/agelastjs/truculence


----------



## Stompmeister (Sep 28, 2013)

Bending on the M80M  sorry for the shitty playing haahahaha, but i dont think its anywhere near as hard as people think it is. 9-42 set first strings e standard half a step down.


----------



## mike90t09 (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn. I want one so bad!!! Congrats.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Oct 18, 2013)

So I think I will be placing my order for one of these in the coming weeks...

How are you going with yours, stompmeister? Still loving it? I'll be ordering from the same place you did except I'm local so I'll be flying in there to pick it up the moment it arrives.

Yay for finding out about some extra leave I didn't know I had - and then finding out that I can cash it in!


----------



## mitchybang (Oct 18, 2013)

I definitely want to try one!


----------



## Fathand (Oct 18, 2013)

mitchybang said:


> I definitely want to try one!



Me too. 

Being a Meshuggah fan (even though I didn't play 8's then) I was pretty happy the M8M was priced the way it was, I knew immediately it wouldn't be even near to my price range = no GAS. 

But this.. maybe at some point when I want/need to move upwards (or sideways?) from my RG8. New strings and an EMG 808 (to the bridge) is on the way for it, so I'm not nearly done with it yet.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 18, 2013)

I keep coming back to this thread and the result is always more GAS.

Still in love it, now that the honeymoon phase is probably over?


----------



## Ramy (Oct 19, 2013)

Killer guitar, congrats!


----------



## Stompmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Dudes, i dont think you understand how mad this thing is. The honeymoon phase is indeed over as im back to playing some of my 6ers, but thats only because of the project im working on at the moment. That being said, ive been craving a neck pickup on this beast but am definitely not going to put one in, in the spirit of keeping it the way it is. Im gearing up my shed and still have a da8 set lying around so ill make my clean/ chordal 8 with those. Id love to give you guys a sound clip but i dont have any GREAT tone sources. Maybe if someone would be willing to re-amp some clips i send them with an axe fx or somethin? Cheers guys


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Oct 21, 2013)

Great to hear man - I rang up about it today and will be going in to place my order/deposit in the next week or two... I am seriously excited for this guitar!

How high output is that pickup? Can you get a decent clean from it? How much effect does rolling back the tone knob have? I'm guessing it doesn't really achieve a neck pickup sound, but is it even close?

I am actually going to seriously consider adding a neck (or even middle position like the ESP 8s) pickup to mine if I can't get along with the single pickup. I'll certainly be giving a good long assessment period before I make any mods to it though.

On paper, single pickup aside, this looks like the ideal 8 string for me.. and if it really is that well suited, I'm not going to feel bad about customizing it - because I won't be selling it.


----------



## mitchybang (Oct 24, 2013)

Man I still gotta try one of these. Look fun just to play.


----------



## Stompmeister (Feb 19, 2014)

Ill just leave this here


----------



## AlejoV (Aug 31, 2014)

Stompmeister said:


> Ill just leave this here



Who signed it (apart from Bulb and Tosin)?


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 31, 2014)

^ Matt Garstka is one?


----------



## Stompmeister (Sep 5, 2014)

All of AAL and all of Periphery


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 5, 2014)

That's pretty cool man. Get it lacquered or something so the signatures don't smudge.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 5, 2014)

They didn't ask you if you _really_ wanted them to write all over your badass M80M?


----------



## Stompmeister (Sep 6, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> They didn't ask you if you _really_ wanted them to write all over your badass M80M?



They did actually, they were pretty hesitant on scribbling all over a brand new guitar, but I insisted they did so, as a keepsake for what an awesome night it was. Also a really happy period of my life as well (those months)


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 6, 2014)

That is awesome.


----------

